# Crochet face scrubbie pattern



## cinnamaldehyde (Nov 27, 2015)

Anyone looking for a nice, textured, crocheted face scrubbie?

I combined a few other patterns I had into one, and I'm pretty pleased with the result.  If you want to try it out, I'd appreciate any feedback on the pattern - I don't write a lot of patterns.

I plan to make 5-6 of these as a set to gift to friends and family for Christmas along with soaps!

-----

*Nubby Crochet Scrubbie*

Yarn: Bernat Kitchen Cotton

Hook: I used 5.5mm because I crochet REALLY tightly (I always go up at least one hook size).  If you crochet "normally" you could use a 5.0mm hook

Gauge: not important for the pattern

Ch 6, sl st to join

Round 1: sc 8, do not join, place stitch marker (8 stitches)

Round 2: (1sc and 1 tr) in each stitch around (16 stitches), move stitch marker up a row

Round 3: (1sc in first stitch, 2 sc in next stitch) around (24 stitches), move stitch marker up a row

Round 4: (1sc in first, 1 tr in next, 1sc and 1tr into next stitch) around (32 stitches), move stitch marker up a row

Round 5: (1sc in first, 1sc in next, 2sc in next) around, sl st to join, fasten off


----------



## Deedles (Nov 29, 2015)

I like that! How big is it finished? I know size will differ with personal gauge and all that but just a ballpark idea will be good. 

I've been crocheting washcloths to add to my gifts but this looks like it would be quicker as well as perfect for your hand.


----------



## Arimara (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm going to get my sister to make one of these. I cannot crochet to save my life.


----------



## cinnamaldehyde (Dec 2, 2015)

Deedles said:


> I like that! How big is it finished? I know size will differ with personal gauge and all that but just a ballpark idea will be good.



It's about 3" diameter.  Perfect size IMO for a daily, individual face scrubbie.


----------



## cinnamaldehyde (Dec 2, 2015)

Arimara said:


> I cannot crochet to save my life.



I cannot knit to save my life.  And I've tried (and failed) many, many times.


----------



## Arimara (Dec 2, 2015)

cinnamaldehyde said:


> I cannot knit to save my life.  And I've tried (and failed) many, many times.



Funny, have you tried loom knitting?


----------



## Susie (Dec 2, 2015)

I loom knit and crochet.  

I use this pattern, among others, to make coasters.


----------



## Deedles (Dec 2, 2015)

cinnamaldehyde said:


> It's about 3" diameter.  Perfect size IMO for a daily, individual face scrubbie.



That IS the perfect size! I'm making a few bath baskets for gifts this year, this will be a neat thing to add.


----------



## kchaystack (Dec 3, 2015)

I wish I had the dexterity and patience to do needle work.  These look very neat.


----------

